# 
.

----------


## Sky

1505  - 050-298-25-22
 - 066-579-44-44, 099-63-23-000

----------


## Sky

*Enter* -             (     ).

----------


## *AfinA*

"" 611-611
umc (095) 120-33-33
Jeans (066) 383-00-00
Life (063) 711-80-00
ks (097) 511-80-00
DJ (098) 793-90-00
Beeline (068) 642-60-60 
  (0532)613-000
   ,  ,    - ,  -

----------


## Mihey

)     .  ,

----------


## Sky

-      .  -    1505:
+380677081666
+380633990494
+380502982522
  610-005.    50 ./.
   +380996323000
  611-611

----------


## Mihey

?     -

----------


## Alex_Tee_

55

----------


## 23q

, -- -  ?? !  .   (),      611-611 ,  15 .
     !
  45-  50

----------


## Gonosuke

60 .  .

----------


## Mihey

> , -- -  ?? !  .   (),      611-611 ,  15 .
>      !
>   45-  50

    ,    ))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> 45-  50

    ?
    55 .
     45 , .

----------


## 23q

*Alex_Tee*      45 ,  .   .

----------


## Tail

50

----------


## Mihey

"" 50

----------


## Sky

,    http://www.poltavaforum.com/rizne-38...jne-taksi.html

----------


## Alex_Tee_

!!!
         .
           ,    3     .
 ,       45       ,.
  611-611  ,
-   , 4-    ,      . _-   4-     ._
-       _- ,  4_  _-, 
-   20_  
....  15-30
 25 ,  ,   (   )       .       ,(   ,     )   8,    ,  ,        , .
     ,  .  5 .
 611-611
 ,     _,    , ,  , (-.--)   ._
       15    ,,  
   ? _ !_
       ,    2    ??!!! _          ._ 
                  ,     15       ,                . 
     4     ,(   )     3.45     . _   3.45 _ -  .
  ,     3600,        !!
          .(        10.)
   !!!  5 

         ? _- ,      25 !!!_
 , ,  .
 15 

  ? _  10-15  !!!_ 
 20  25  
  !!! 4 !!!  !!!
  ,  ,    ....(  )
     ,               , ,          ,         
*612-00*           ,   612-00,     611-611   , .
   612-000          ,              ,       .
                      !!
           ,         ,              ,      4 ,    4   20 ,    20          20         (       4   20 )
      ,     ,      ,         ,   !!! 
     , ** ,       ,   ,        !!!         ,      25 !!!
       .
 ?  
    ?! (      ,         )
     ...     .
???!!!!!    ??!!!!
     ,         ,             
  ,    _      !!!_ 
           ,         .
         ,      
        612-000 ,     611-611        .
         10,               .
      .
       .
     612-000 ,        .
     611-611       ,                     40       
        .
========================

----------


## 23q

, ... 15 ,  ?

----------


## Mihey

)))

----------


## sharasha

.         ? , !)))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> .         ? , !)))

   (     :),     ,      ...
       ,     ,      **:         

> )))

    - ...
        ,  )))   ...

----------


## Gonosuke

**:         ?   ?

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> **:         ?   ?

         , ,     ,     (        )
      ,   .
       ,              .
  ,                 ,        (,     )  ,              ,  (   )   ,  .
                        ,     :):):)   ...
         ,   , ,          .

----------


## MaxShane

! 
             !!

----------


## erazer

> ! 
>              !!

  
, ,  ?... :)

----------


## froguz

.      ,            .           ,               (    !),  .
  ,     ,     . -   .  
   ""    :).     ,            .
    ,       .

----------


## erazer

> .      ,            .           ,               (    !),  .
>   ,     ,     . -   .

         alex_tee  :)
,   !     -      ,  -   ,   - ...

----------


## MaxShane

> , ,  ?... :)

         ))     .

----------


## erazer

> ))     .

    -        :)            .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> alex_tee  :)
> ,   !     -      ,  -   ,   - ...

                 ,     ,       ,        .
             ,      "" .
            ,       .
 ...

----------

,     (   005, , ) -    - 50 ,   - 10 .       -      5 .   -

----------


## Servisolyub

> -      .  -    1505:
> +380677081666
> +380633990494
> +380502982522
>   610-005.    50 ./

      .   .   .      - 10 .       ,       15 .  17.02.2011   50 /  .  ,       .   

> ,     (   005, , ) -    - 50 ,   - 10 .      -      5 .   -

   17.02.2011

----------

